# Stocking question



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi! I have a twenty gallon tank with a few plants, two catfish, one algea sucker fish, and one neon tetra. Besides getting more tetras what else would go well with these fish? Thanks!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Catfish?? What type exactly?


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I think they are corys? They are about an inch long and grey. I got them at Petco.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Definitely start with more tetras, they need to be in groups, one will not be happy on it's own, I'd suggest at least 6. If you still have space in your tank there are quite a few fish you could have. First I need to check what kind of fish your algae eater is, some 'algae eaters' get very large, so that could be a problem. Is it a pleco?

The corries would also be happier in a larger group. If you add more corries and more tetras you probably don't have more space in the 20 gallon. Although it is tempting to add one of each type of fish you will find keeping schooling fish in groups is much more interesting to watch, and they will be healthier and happier.


----------

